# Your Preferred Season?



## PaladinRoland (Jan 11, 2014)

I like winter because of all the snow, and it is nice and cold, and I can stay inside all day. :kitteh:


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

I prefer Summer. It's better than the Winter down here in Houston. 

God, the winter here is horrible. It never snows, the air is always cold but there's no wind, and worst of all, the weather is never consistent. 1-week there's a cold front, and then the next three weeks in the middle of November there's warm weather coming from the Gulf of Mexico. Houston weather during the winter times SUCK and its always expected to get sick because of the always changing weather. At least in the summer times, it stays hot. :dry:

And the Spring and Autumn times? They last for a few weeks, and they are the best times. Not too cold and not too hot. Just right. Yeah, here in Houston, it's either Summer or its Winter. Mostly Summer though. :frustrating:

Sorry for the rant, I just hate the weather in Houston. :mellow:


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Fall. I am always warm, and after a long summer cool weather is much appreciated. I love Halloween, and it's super pretty here in Wisconsin because we have so many trees. Even though it's getting colder, fall leaves me with a warm, nostalgic feeling.


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

Summer. I'm looking forward to it this year.


----------



## vince95 (May 18, 2017)

Summer isn't too cold, and I have more free time in the summer, although late spring is also okay!


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

_Spring/Winter_™ (for the various leathery fashion-choices). Autumn is lovely in an_ aesthetical/beauty _sense - and the anxiousness / excited regarding soon-to-be Winter™; but the Oaks / tree-pheromones of autumn simply screw my lungs - and this_ isn't pretty_.


----------



## TalNFJ (May 5, 2017)

Well my country doesn't really have any other season other than summer and winter, and winter is just a coldish summer lol,
So I'd say winter.


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

I voted Autumn.

It is still warm for a good portion of the season and the days are just wonderful - very little wind and clear skies.
Of course the trees go through their colourful stage which is a beautiful thing to see.
It also happens to be a kind of festival period where I live - so many special events and attractions occur in just a short 6-8 weeks every Autumn.

So overall, I feel that Autumn offers the best of everything for me.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

*I voted for Spring.*

Spring
Pros:
- Temperate
- Humid
- Freshness
- It's getting warm again
- Colorful scenery
- Birds
- Easter
- Occasional rain
- Chill

Cons:
- Pollen
- The insects are coming back
- Summer follows

Summer
Pros:
- Longer days
- Rainy and stormy weather after weeks of sun (which is chill)
- T-shirt and shorts ftw!
- July the 4th
- Things that are released in summer

Cons:
- Hot as shit (at times too hot to function)
- Too bright
- Urgent hydration
- Flies and Wasps (I have Spheksophobia)

Fall/Autumn
Pros:
- Temperate
- It's cooling off again
- Warm scenery
- The insects are dying off
- Occasional rain (+humor when it's November)
- Halloween and Thanksgiving
- Chill

Cons:
- Aridity
- Winter is coming
- The scenery is withering away

Winter
Pros:
- Snowy scenery
- Christmas (favorite holiday)
- Things that are released in winter
- Chill (literally)

Cons:
- Cold as shit (too cold)
- Bad rain
- Cold ass wind hurting my ears
- Gets dark too fast and too long
- Too many clothes (sweating and freezing simultaneously sucks)
- Muddy polluted snow
- Depression


----------



## Ghosties (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm always cold, so I like the medium temperatures of Spring and Fall the most.
In the summer, the air conditioning freezes me, and in winter, the outside freezes me.
There's no winning for the cold blooded :c


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Winter. I really like cold weather.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

Winter, because I grew up in a warm, humid climate and I find winter more pleasant than the other seasons. I'm also more tolerant of cold weather than most people back home. Many of them consider 15ºC/59ºF to be freezing!

I probably would've had summer as my favorite season if I grew up somewhere much colder. But then again, I love snow – I've had to travel to see it, of course.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Anything but summer. I hate the heat and how the streets are full of sweaty, nearly nude people. 

Perhaps late autumn or early spring are my favorite seasons, 
when air is chilly and most days are cloudy (silent hill fog season).


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Summer. At least I don't have to worry about wearing lots of layers too keep warm, and I always like gong abroad and seeing different countries in the summer too, don't usually get to do that any other time of the year.


----------



## Lord Necro (Jun 15, 2014)

Colder climate, longer hours in the dark, AND generally less people outside? Can't get any better than winter.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I like Autumn best because of the nostalgic mysterious anticipatory sort of feeling in the air

I also love winter because I love rain and snow and hot cocoa and being cozy inside

I like the idea of spring with freshness and new life and things blooming, I do like the flowers, but... it's often more sunny than I like 

I don't like summer because I hate being too hot and I don't like bright sunlight or lack of clouds


----------



## Finny (Jul 17, 2015)

July-December are my favorite months. Best weather, holidays, starting anew at school, a lot of excitement. roud:


----------



## Poundcake (May 21, 2017)

Autumn for the weather and holidays.


----------



## Wincor (May 15, 2017)

Autumn definitely. I really like rain.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

Autumn. Unfortunately, I live in the American south where there isn't much of one. I would love to take an october trip to somewhere in rural Canada, and experience a true northern autumn.


----------

